# Chinese sick leave



## Jillaroo (Jan 11, 2014)

Wong Chow calls into work and says, 'I no come work today, I really sick. Got headache, stomach ache and legs hurt, I no come work..'

 The boss says, 'You know something, Wong Chow, I really need you today. When I feel sick like you do, I go to my wife and tell her to give me sex. That makes everything better and I go to work.. You try that. 

 Two hours later Wong Chow calls again. 'I do what you say and I feel great... I be at work soon.....You got nice house.'


----------



## Casper (Jan 11, 2014)

_*Smart man..... *_


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 11, 2014)

Funny one Jilly, lol!


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 11, 2014)

HaaHAAA...bet the boss will tell his next sick worker to just stay home and get well!


----------

